# Is Elysium's Basis supplement effective?



## Derek Wilson (Apr 7, 2019)

I have been taking Elysium's Basis supplement for two months at the recommended dosage of 2 a day after my sleeping patterns were drastically improved I upped the dose to 3 c caplets a day. I take good care of my skin but I noticed a reduction, even if small of wrinkles below my eyes. Not that I wanted but my alcohol tolerance increased. My max is a bottle of wine through an evening every other weekend but I would get a headache, not anymore. My dreams last longer and I can remember a good part of them. This is new. I subscribed to two boxes a month to continue the 3 caplets a day.

My workouts which include cycling and weight lifting are markedly better and more consistent. since I have been doing these for so long I can easily tell the difference. they're not getting better, they just improved almost immediately and have been consistent. Thanks!


----------

